# My Router Table finally completed



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

As some members know, I have been working on my version of the New Yankee Workshop Deluxe Router Station. Well it took about 10 years for me to finally get it going and completed. Some of the steps are really challenging and require advanced woodworking skills and practice. I am the first to admit that my router skills need much practice and that will now be possible. I think my biggest challenge was creating the opening for the plate. It fits pretty well but doesn't look good. There are gaps that I wish were not there. 
The carcass is made up from 4 sheets of Maple veneered presswood that were 4' x 4' and were in the liquidation bin at Home Depot for $4.00/ea. about 12 years ago. At the time, I bought them thinking the would make a nice bar in my basement. Well 3 homes later, they are a R/T. I also bought the Freud fence and switch at a show about 10 years ago and I wish I hadn't. The switch needed to be modified to be usable (it was for a metal angle table base, and the fence will probably not get much use but it does have a micro adjustment. I had bought four 4'' casters but decided not to use them, it sits on nylon feet pads. I modified the slots fot the fence to accommodate both fences so I can choose.
The finish is a gel stain Fruitwood that I had a can taking up space and it's still half full, and I covered it with a coat of Varathane gloss to give it some resistance to abuse. Although the handles are wood, I decided on black paint instead of a stain and I like the contrast. I am sure I will enjoy this project for many years.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Dan. That should enable you to do just about anything you want to.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dan; that's the C19 1.0 router table?  Great job!
Just out of curiosity, why is that Tee track in its channel upside down? Not actually screwed in place?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Dan, Good job, you are going to like the storage and solid built table. Chalk that one off your list.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding Dan...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...once again, I'm inspired...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

You've got a pretty router table but I don't know about those feet! Congrats on completing a very challenging feat of woodwork!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice !!! 

My first router table was a piece of plywood with a hole in it for the bit, a 2 X 4 with a notch to fit around the bit to act as the fence, and two clamps to hold it in place. When I needed to use it, I fastened the edge of the plywood to my workbench with a couple of flat head screws. Later, I made a base for it, so I could attach it to the top of a Work Mate. I made some pretty nice projects with that "basic" router table. You will be starting with a Cadillac when compared to what I had. Good luck with it.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

All things good take time.

Well done..


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice work Dan. You will really appreciate having ready access to route now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Dan. Really liking the fence you built . Can’t wait to try and build one similar someday


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks great, I like how you built in the bit storage and drawers!


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Daninvan,

Did you not see my Thread on Measure Once Cut Twice ? it's a mistake when I was dadoing the grove for the miter track I use a 6'' reversible pocket rule and I used the wrong end to mark the 4 1/2 '' from the edge so it turned out 2 1/2'' from the edge. The track is aluminium and the laminate is grey so I decided it looks fine. I think I will put some tape or paint on the other side of the ruler so I don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Herb,
You're right, I love the storage. It has freed up space in my wall cabinets and now I will have to buy more tools to re-fill those empty spaces LOL.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Stick


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Brian,

The table will not be moving around much so I chose not to use the casters. It also works well in front of my T/S as it is about 1/4'' lower, with the casters it would have been too high.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Charley,

This is actually my second table. The first one I still have and I mounted my B/D router with a 3/8'' round-over bit. It is a cheap plastic table from Canadian Tire but it did the job for many small projects.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention in my post that I am pleased to discover that my King 3 1/4 HP router fits on the plate, so now I will be able to use it for large jobs such as raised panels and I'll use my Bosch 1617 for most work.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Dan


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dan,

Really nice looking table. I have a similar cabinet with a Rockler table top. Your’s is excellant.

Frank


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Almost too nice to get dusty, but I'm sure you will find a way to do it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Dan!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

She's a beauty, Dan and I see you even have a manual! Not too crazy about your switch installation though. 

Your fence is an inspiration... I gotta get to work on a new one for my table (I know: I've been saying that for a long time).


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Paul,

The switch is sketchy and will get replaced but I used for now.
The fence was part of the plans and I think I will use it more than the Freud fence I bought !

Dan


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm kicking myself for not including 1957 after my name. 😄
We're about the same speed Dan. 2 1/2 years and my table top is nearing completion, the fence is still in design stages and have no clue if it's even going to have legs. Pretty sad 😢
Yours looks great and ready to rock.
I especially like all the storage drawers. Mine needs to be transportable so it has to break down, so storage is going to be a tackle box or something.
I see a lot of wood in the background....it's begging to become sawdust. Your micro adjuster just added one more idea to my fence... damn, there goes another year... and a decent switch. 😄
Nice job Dan.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Dan.
I liked very much your explanation about the RT construction. It is, in some aspects, similar to mine.
Nice arrangement for the details. Enjoy it.


----------

